# Flirt jungle bei single Börse freenet



## Effinger (6 April 2008)

Ich hatte mich bei der  single börse freenet angemeldet und plötzlich war da eine NAchricht von einem Jan drinnen, mit Verweis auf Flirt jungle Börse. Ich habe mich da dummer weise angemeldet und dieser Jan 47 hat mir dauernd sms geschrieben und wollte sich mit mir unebdingt treffe, wasaber nie zustande kam, weil es ein Fakes war, es gibt diesen Typen nciht, wie ich im Internet herausfinden konnte. Was kann ich jetzt tun? Ich habe auch häufig zurückgeschrieben und nun erwartet mich eine bombastische Handyrechnung. 

Man kan dem dahinter steckenden Unternehmen ja nicht nachweisen, dass es den Typen nicht gibt.

Weiß jemand Rat?
Anzeige oder Hilfe?


----------



## Franziska (6 April 2008)

*AW: Flirt jungle bei single Börse freenet*

"Jan47" ist hier bekannt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51375&page=4


----------



## Teleton (7 April 2008)

*AW: Flirt jungle bei single Börse freenet*

Wenn die Rechnung tatsächlich bombastisch ist, ab zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zum Anwalt.


----------



## Kette330 (7 April 2008)

*AW: Flirt jungle bei single Börse freenet*

es wird die ganze zeit von jan47 gesprochen seid einer woche schreibe ich mit ihm jan47  morgen um 19uhr das erste trffen jetzt habe ich angst auch von diesem jan 47 reingelegt zu werden was mach ich jetzt genau diesen selben sprüche usw lieben gruss Kette330


----------



## Teleton (7 April 2008)

*AW: Flirt jungle bei single Börse freenet*

Möglicherweise gibts ja mehrere Jas. Mal sehen, wenn er plötzlich das Treffen platzen lässt ist er ein Fake.


----------

